# 09 Range Rover Sport - My first big one...



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Evening people,

Today I spent some time with one of my favourite beasts, a black Ranger Rover Sport.

This 2009 model had been somewhat neglected and I'm sure the owner would confess to that himself 

Anyhoo, he asked if I could come over and give it some loving...here goes...

Start time: 9.50am

Condition of the car before I touched it





































Got a bottle of Orchard Car Care Cotton Candy, applied below



















Wheel cleaning tools, including my new wheel woolies (which I was ridiculously impressed by)










Wheels were cleaned with G101, Iron-X and Tardis. Some Iron-X and finished shots below










I used Wax Tec Fall Off V2 and my thoughts compared to Iron-X were that it was a lot slower than Iron-X and I actually gave the wheel I used it on another hit with Iron-X to remove more fall out. Not convinced me to switch product









































































After a spray down










My favourite Iron-X shot of the day










Tar build up on this car was very bad, there were actually small piles of stones on top of the exhausts










2 Bucket Method hand wash using Britemax Clean Max










Iron-X and Tardis applied to lower half of car










Car was then clayed and pressure washed down again to reveal shocking paintwork














































One of the bonuses of this job was that the owner had somewhere for me to work inside. I loved it. Hopefully get something like this someday. So much easier to work not worrying about the weather.










More defect shots



















http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a578/Steven_McCulloch/IMG_42981600x1200_zpsf8869205.jpg




























Taped up and ready to roll



















My weapon of choice; Megs 205 and a Lake Country Finishing Pad. I didn't want to cut in too much obviously. I explained that the swirls would be removed but there would more than likely still be light scratches.










Some after polish shots. I must say, I am now in love with Megs 205!














































And for the LSP, Chemical Guys Black Light. IPA wipe down beforehand.










Applied by hand using an MF applicator










Removed and finished shots below























































Car moved outside for some poser shots
































































Reflection shot




























Finish Time: 6.30pm

The owner was very happy with the results. I was too but there was a lot more than could have been done to perfect it. Probably about 60% correction here. Smashing finish from CG Black Light though.

Thanks for reading, thoughts/feedback/cc always welcome.

Cheers
V3


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Excellent work, well done bud


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

you did well there fella,beast of a car and tricky paint :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow - you say about 70% corrected, even so that is a huge amount of work done in just under 9 hours. Some going on that vehicle - great turn around in the time. Excellent work fella :thumb::buffer:

Ben


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

good work


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

SBM said:


> Wow - you say about 70% corrected, even so that is a huge amount of work done in just under 9 hours. Some going on that vehicle - great turn around in the time. Excellent work fella :thumb::buffer:
> 
> Ben


yeah, gonna drop that to about 60% on reflection lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella looks much better


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work there :thumb: you did well to get it do in 9hrs.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work mate.... top job


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for all the kind comments


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

lovely work there, i did a neighbours RR sport and there very big cars..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super job on that one. Came up lovely. Some crazy looking swirls in the paint work.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Super job on that one. Came up lovely. Some crazy looking swirls in the paint work.


Crazy indeed! Managed to get rid of them but


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Impressive work :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Busy old day! Great work!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

V3nom said:


> yeah, gonna drop that to about 60% on reflection lol


Still a top effort :thumb: From the photo's it looks nearer 90%:thumb:
Ben


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Brilliant job in a short period! I did my parents Disco the other day it's huge compared to my Fiesta :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there....

What a horrible location to work!!!!!! :argie:










:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Great work there....
> 
> What a horrible location to work!!!!!! :argie:
> 
> :thumb:


haha cheers! it was a really peaceful place to work, miles away from any noise :thumb:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work and good turnaround.

I'm also a big fan of M205, its my go to polish for quick enhancements.


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic transformation- Value £££ Risen now !!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

GJH0702 said:


> Fantastic transformation- Value £££ Risen now !!!


Cheers mate! Yeah, here's hoping!


----------



## Phil434 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice work love the megs 205 myself!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Meant to look at this earlier, amazing work in the time, the location, the car, and the result are all top notch!

Nice one! oh and +1 for the 205, great stuff!


----------



## Mark Harper (May 23, 2011)

great job fella looks mint you can do my RRS anytime your in stoke


----------



## Gops (Apr 16, 2010)

Lovely job! Better than it did when it rolled out the factory lol!


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great turnaround mate  must invest in some 205


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

1989martin1 said:


> Great turnaround mate  must invest in some 205


Yeah, gonna need to buy myself some more too! Amazing product


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great work Stephen especially for time.given and cars size.

205 is amazing


----------

